# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Ciudadanos propone llevar agua del Ebro a Murcia con un "minitrasvase" a través del Júcar-Vinalopó

## F. Lázaro

11/05/2015 | Europa Press

*Ciudadanos Región de Murcia ha presentado este lunes su programa de agricultura y agua que incluye, entre otras medidas, la defensa del trasvase Tajo-Segura como algo "irrenunciable" y traer agua del Ebro mediante un "minitrasvase" a través del Júcar-Vinalopó, completando previamente la conexión entre Cortes del Pallás, en Castellón, hasta Valencia.*



Así lo han hecho saber en rueda de prensa el candidato número 2 de Ciudadanos por la circunscripción del Guadalentín, Javier Pérez, el cabeza de lista por la circunscripción del Noroeste, Francisco Caparrós, y el investigador del Instituto Murciano de Investigación y Desarrollo Agrario y Alimentario (IMIDA), Ángel Poto.

Pérez, experto en temas hídricos, ha explicado que la propuesta principal de Ciudadanos es que la Región de Murcia tenga agua "suficiente y de buena calidad", aprovechando los medios existentes, porque actualmente obras "faraónicas" es "complicado", tal y como decía recientemente el líder de C's, Albert Rivera.

En este sentido, proponen implementar el actual Plan Hidrológico Nacional (PHN), que es como "una cáscara a la que se pueden incorporar o quitar obras" a través de un pacto nacional entre las distintas fuerzas políticas.

"La gente no lo sabe, pero las cuencas están interconectadas a través de pequeñas obras", según Pérez, por lo que Ciudadanos propone "poner estas obras en valor y ampliar alguna de ellas". Por ejemplo, recuerda que el Ebro está interconectado con el Júcar y, de hecho, en Castellón beben con agua del Júcar.

"Ahora mismo, no se podría traer agua del Ebro a través del Júcar-Vinalopó, pero solo haría falta interconectar Cortes de Pallás, que es la antigua toma del Júcar-Vinalopó, con los ramales que llegan del trasvase del Ebro a Castellón".

"La gente no lo sabe, pero las cuencas están interconectadas a través de pequeñas obras", según Pérez, por lo que Ciudadanos propone "poner estas obras en valor y ampliar alguna de ellas". Por ejemplo, recuerda que el Ebro está interconectado con el Júcar y, de hecho, en Castellón beben con agua del Júcar.

Y recuerda que la cuenca del Júcar está conectada con el Segura a través de acuíferos compartidos y del Júcar-Vinalopó. Además, el Segura está interconectado con el Tajo a través del trasvase, y el Tajo, a su vez, está conectado con el Guadiana. Asimismo, la cuenca del Segura y la del Guadalquivir están interconectadas a través del minitrasvase Negratín-Almanzora.

No obstante, Pérez reconoce que esta interconexión es "un tanto anárquica" y el PHN "debería regularla de forma exhaustiva", recuperando su artículo 13, "que fue el que derogó el Gobierno del PSOE, en el que se prohibían nuevas transferencias, permitiendo las que están vigentes y las de mínima cuantía como las del Negratín-Almanzora".

En este sentido, Pérez ha recordado que el trasvase Júcar-Vinalopó, en su redacción original, era el sistema hidráulico por el que iba a entrar el trasvase del Ebro que diseñó el PP. Pues bien, Ciudadanos propone retomar esa vía "posibilitando otra vez la toma de Cortes de Pallás, en Castellón, y construir un ramal que acabe en la rambla del Judío, en Jumilla, para llegar a continuación al Segura".

Pérez reconoce que, ahora mismo, no se podría traer agua del Ebro a través del Júcar-Vinalopó, pero solo haría falta interconectar Cortes de Pallás, que es la antigua toma del Júcar-Vinalopó, con los ramales que llegan del trasvase del Ebro a Castellón. Es decir, habría que construir la infraestructura necesaria para hacer llegar el agua "de Castellón a Valencia".

Esta opción "no sería el trasvase del Ebro con mil y pico hectómetros, pero por ahí podían llegar hasta 500 hectómetros cúbicos", según Pérez, quien cree que esta opción se podría recuperar "sin tener que acometer todas las obras que llevaba emparejado el trasvase del Ebro".

La ejecución total del minitrasvase Júcar-Vinalopó debería recuperar su trazado original, que incluía un ramal que, terminando en la Rambla del Judío (Jumilla), permitiría interconectar dicho sistema con la cuenca del Segura y también serviría para liberar caudales del Tajo-Segura en la zona de Alicante adscritos a la demarcación del Tajo-Segura.

Además, Ciudadanos defiende que el trasvase Tajo-Segura "sobreviva como sea aplicándose de forma clara y automática las reglas previstas en el Memorándum recientemente aprobado para su explotación". Asimismo, propone la puesta en marcha del Negratín-Almanzora en la parte que afecta a los regadíos del Alto Guadalentín.

Ciudadanos también propone la utilización del canal Tálave-Cenajo, ya construido y "sin utilidad alguna", así como la ejecución de la conducción prevista desde el Azud de Ojós a lo largo de la comarcal 344 para el abastecimiento de las poblaciones de Yecla y Jumilla.

C's también apuesta por la puesta en funcionamiento de forma "urgente y total" de las desaladoras que hay en la Región, incluida la de Torrevieja, cuyo "inexplicable" retraso ha hecho perder "55 millones de euros" en fondos europeos. Las desaladoras tienen una capacidad total de producción de unos 460 hectómetros cúbicos. El objetivo es lograr "unos precios razonables" como la implantación de las energías renovables.

Asimismo, Ciudadanos propone desbloquear la utilización por parte de los regantes del Segura de los denominados "bancos del agua", previstos en la vigente legislación y que permiten comprar agua en otras cuencas, así como instar a la CHS la rápida legalización de los denominados "regadíos consolidados" en el vigente Plan Hidrológico de cuenca.

En el capítulo de aguas, Ciudadanos también propone solicitar en la Asamblea Regional la creación de una Comisión de Investigación sobre la desalinizadora de Escombreras y solicitar al Ministerio de Medio Ambiente una "profunda reestructuración" de la Mancomunidad de Canales del Taibilla.

Bloque de agricultura 

En materia de Agricultura, Poto ha indicado que el objetivo es "seguir las pautas que nos marca la UE en la Política Agraria Común", que fijaba como objetivo para 2020 convertir la agricultura en un sector "rentable y eficiente". En este sentido, Ciudadanos hace énfasis en el aumento del valor de los productos agrarios, "no tanto en la cantidad como en la calidad".

Para ello, C's propone incorporar valor añadido a los productos agrarios a través del trabajo de los centros de I+D+i regionales, tanto las universidades como el CEBAS, el IMIDA y otros centros tecnológicos que Ciudadanos propone construir "a coste cero, aprovechando el profesorado y los edificios que ya existen".

El objetivo es que estos adelantos se transfieran a los agricultores a través de los denominados Centros Integrados de Formación y Experiencias Agrícolas (CIFEAs). Actualmente existen cuatro, en Lorca, Torre Pacheco, Jumilla y Molina de Segura, pero Ciudadanos propone cinco más aprovechando instalaciones ya existentes.

Así, propondría uno en Cieza sobre fruticultura; otro en Caravaca de la Cruz sobre ganadería extensiva, cultivo de aromáticas y de montaña; así como en San Javier y Mazarrón aprovechando el instituto oceanográfico sobre acuicultura intensiva y nuevas tecnologías pesqueras; y otro en Beniel sobre citricultura.

Ciudadanos también propone el empleo de 'drones' para la prevención y lucha contra incendios formando a los agentes medioambientales en su uso; así como tomar medidas para incentivar el sector de cooperativas agrarias, que ha demostrado "funcionar bien y ligar las personas al terreno".

Ciudadanos también trabajará para evitar los acuerdos de los agentes comercializadores del mundo agrario que perjudiquen a la libre competencia mediante medidas de estudio, control e inspección.

En materia administrativa, Ciudadanos propone una "reestructuración y ajuste" de la Consejería de Agricultura y Agua, dotándola de presupuestos para desarrollar sus propias políticas agrarias, porque, hasta ahora, se ha limitado a ser "un órgano para distribuir fondos europeos, y no siempre muy bien", concluye Caparrós.

C's propone "poner en funcionamiento las oficinas comarcales para fines como la innovación", y darle un apoyo "más decidido" a las Asociaciones de Defensa Sanitaria (ACS); dotar al sector de infraestructuras como el Corredor Mediterráneo; fomentar el sistema de seguros agrarios y que "sean útiles de verdad".

http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...jucar-vinalopo

----------


## termopar

Que le digan a los murcianos que cantidades de agua llegarán con estos minitrasvases y a qué precio, pura demagogia.

----------


## pablovelasco

Pues si, parece que nos prometen todo a todos sin concretar nada. Puro humo.

----------

